# Contrat



## Noface (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour tous le monde, voilà j'ai besoin d'un conseil.
J'ai actuellement un contrat de 28semaine qui passera certainement a 48h semaine en année complète si je me trompe pas,sauf que j'ai signé un engagement réciproque pour un contrat qui débutera fin septembre pour un 36 h semaine en année complète .
Du coup je suis un peu perdu, les 48 heures semaine a dépassé c'est par contrat ou tout contrat confondu,car pour le coup c'est un peu compliqué a gérer surtout quand vous avez un contrat avec des horaires fixes et un autre avec des horaires variables.
Merci beaucoup de vos réponses


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

C'est par contrat.

Par contre il est OBLIGATOIRE de ne pas dépasser 13h d'amplitude horaire tous contrats confondus (11 heures de repose minimum entre le dernier parti et le 1er arrivé le lendemain) et minimum 35h de repos hebdomadaire tous contrats confondus (on n'a pas le droit de travailler 7jr/7). 
Voilà pourquoi même avec un contrat à horaires variables tu es obligée de faire mentionner au contrat l'horaire au plus tôt et au plus tard possible en fonction de tes autres contrats. 
Il en est aussi bien de ta responsabilité (car tes employeurs ne connaissent pas les horaires de tes autres contrats) que de celles de tes employeurs qui ne peuvent te contraindre.
Dans le cas où tu aurais un accident du travail, n'importe lequel ou bien un incident sur l'un des enfants, les autorités chercheront à savoir si c'est respecté et dans le cas contraire non seulement tes employeurs coupables de te faire dépasser cette amplitude paieront une très lourde amende mais toi aussi tu seras pénalisée: la sécurité sociale te demandera de rembourser tous les frais médicaux qu'elle a pris en charge. Crois moi qu'ils ont tout interêt à chercher vu les sommes importantes que ça représente.


----------



## Noface (3 Août 2022)

Merci, pour votre réponse
Le contrat a 48 h ça serait sur 5 jours et pour le contrat 36 h ça serait sur 4 jours.
Donc si j'ai bien compris je ne dois pas dépasser 13 h par jour contrat confondu


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Août 2022)

Oui 13 h max par jour tout contrat confondu vous devez obligatoirement avoir 11h de repos entre le dernier enfant parti et le 1 er qui arrive le lendemain matin


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Août 2022)

Fait attention aussi au 2250 h a l année


----------



## Noface (3 Août 2022)

Ça j'avais bien compris et c'est par contrat aussi


----------



## Noface (3 Août 2022)

En faite si je vous demande tous ça, c'est par ce que je n'ai jamais la même réponse,dans un autre groupe,on m'a dit que je ne devait pas dépasser les 48h par semaine tous contrat confondu,et que je pouvais pas faire maximum 13h par jour tous les jours car je dépasserait dans c'est cas la les 48 h semaine.
Du coup c'est à ce mélanger les pinceaux lol.
Donc je récapitule je ne peux pas faire plus de 48h semaine par contrat, maximum 13 h par jour tous contrat confondu avec 11 h de repos entre le premier parti et le premier arrivé.
Je ne me trompes pas j'espère.
Par contre pour les 2250 h a l'année c'est par contrat aussi.
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## kikine (4 Août 2022)

non la cour européenne précise que les salariés n'ont pas le droit de travailler plus de 2250h par an, ce qui implique donc qu'il faut prendre l'amplitude horaire horaire tout contrat confondu


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

Je sors d'une soirée explicative nouvelle convention et contrat associatif (j'adhère à une association d'ass mat). Deux avocats nous ont briefés sur l'évolution de nos contrats de travail par rapport à la nouvelle convention collective.
Ils ont été très clairs : c'est 2 250 h par an et par contrat.


----------

